# WKV Trip Report



## DavidnRobin (Mar 19, 2007)

Day 1 - We tried to leave SF Peninsula at 5AM - Robin was slacking - so we didn't get on the road until 5:30 - not bad.  6 hours to Palm Springs - averaging 85mph - one bad traffic jam outside San Bernadino - stopped at In/Out Burger (30 min) before trek into AZ.

Got to WKV 4PM - right at check-in - 10 1/2 hours!

Started causing trouble right away while standing in the check-in line (short) .  I was joking with Robin about people hassling the Front Desk clerks about being 4* and trying to get whatever they could (upgrades, cocktails, points, etc) and a nice couple overheard and said they were 4* and it had no advantage - after excusing myself due to the roadtrip delirium - long story-short... they may end-up on TUG  looking how the requal a reasle with a SVO purchase to get to 5*/Plat (I should work for SVO... or TUG...)  :hysterical:  

Went over to the Gold/Plat Check-in part of the Front desk - heck - "maybe we are Gold...?" (I am thinking - why not? we could just be misinformed about how SVO works...)

After getting a really rotten room location - I realizing this on the spot when I saw the room number - ty TUG.  We only reserved in Dec when we bought - the seller hadn't reserved a week)- and asked for B5-B6 highest floor - and we were getting put onto the 1st in B6 (drag...), after throwing on my charm, and whatever else I could muster ('did I mention we are newlyweds and got married during our WKORV OF stay....?') - he went to put us on the 2nd floor - again, mentioning how we got engaged during our WSJ stay... he hummed - and said those magic words... 'wait a minute... a room just came up'  SCORE!.  Corner unit on the top floor in the new B7 - looking West over the golf course.  Did I mention Robin LOVES sunsets...? more later


----------



## ketamine (Mar 19, 2007)

Have fun you two! I really enjoy your posts!!

Dr K


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I love live trip reports!!!  How fun...  Have a GREAT week..


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 19, 2007)

The unit is brand spakin' new - clean - good size - the balcony is about 9x12.  Heavenly bed (check), Heavenly shower (check), Heavenly jacuzz tub (check), gas fireplace (I guess for the 2-months it gets cold here?), double sink (Robin loves this), nice artwork, A/C works well (rattles a bit), excellent furnishings - lots of space.

Golf ball on the balcony - leaving a hole in stucco.  Yikes! Watch out there - that could smart...  Robin was on balcony and a ball went wizzing by  - and I thought I was a bad golfer - you almost have to try and hit a ball up here...

We saw a hawk on the cornice of the roof - Robin thought it was a statue to scare away something (?) - she can be so cute sometimes... beautiful bird - looking for rabbits on the golf course I suppose.

Incredible sunset - clouds for reflection of a multitude of reds/purples.  Off to downtown Scottsdale (10 mins) - St Paddys Day - - no problem parking - went to Pink Pony for a drink (no Baseball players or Celebs).  Overall - pretty quiet for St Paddys - went out for Italian (undescript).  UhOh - the drive is catching up on me - quick Robin - to the Heavenly Bed!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 19, 2007)

WHEN KEEPING THE SCREEN OPEN ON THE BALCONY BEWARE!!!! WE HAD A BIRD FLY INTO OUR ROOM. WE FINALLY CAUGHT IT AND SENT IT IN ITS WAY.SCREEN WENT CRASHING DOWN FROM THE 4 TH FLOOR.  HAVE A GREAT TIME. LOVE THAT PLACE. WISH WE WERE THERE. IT IS FREEZING IN NY.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 19, 2007)

Just Thought Of Something. If You Plan To Go On Tour For Points Get The Explorer Package. If You Want To Requalify Any Of Your Resorts It Is A No Brainer To Get The Explorer Package And Then Buy Something Cheap To Requal. You Get An Extra 80,000 Plus The Incentive For Purchase.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 19, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> - averaging 85mph -



What's the speed limit of that freeway?


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 19, 2007)

David,

Keep the reports coming....  your helping those of us NOT currently on vacation think about how to get one started SOON!!  Kierland at this time of year with the great weather a great destination (OK 99 degrees the other day is alittle hot). Westin really has it going on with the Heavenly bed... second to none in our opinion.. so much so we purchased a King Heavenly Bed ~18 months or so back.  Now we have or own Westin Suite at home!  

We actually just got back from Hyatt Highlands in Carmel (what a location!), while we were there we went to an owners update and the FIRST thing I mentioned to the sales staff (and Highlands is a FANTASTIC Hyatt resort) was PLEASE *UPGRADE* the beds!!  Westin is so far ahead of the other big timeshare players with the Heavenly bed.  Hyatt promised us that they were upgrading not only Highlands but all the Hyatt Vacation Clubs, that don't already have it, to their version of the Heavenly bed (Hyatt Grand Bed) in the coming months.

There is a good article on the bed wars between the big players: http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/battle-of-the-beds

Anyhow, back to Kierland, enjoy the sun, enjoy the suite, and really enjoy the great dining all around you.  You might try the Bamboo Club (nothing fancy but good Asian Bistro) just down the road from Kierland on Shea just West of the 202 freeway, just watch out for those speed camera's on the 202  .  http://www.thebambooclub.com/

Steve


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 19, 2007)

Ken555 said:


> What's the speed limit of that freeway?


 
Didn't you know?? Its the Autobahn from Palm Springs to Phoenix  I think I have driven that 30+ times... and I don't think there is a single turn on that whole stretch. 85 and your getting passed.... and in Phoenix itself you better be doing 75 or more on the freeways just to keep up with the flow of traffic. :whoopie: Its still the wild wild west...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2007)

Day 2 - OK, I am fallen behind.  Too much relaxing and napping (we really needed the rest).  Not a busy day - did our grocery shopping at the Safeway a few blocks away and picked up the essentials. We really need to keep a special TS list - stuff we can bring from home (we will always drive here - great to have our own car) and stuff to buy here.  We had lunch on the balcony (perfect weather - hot but dry) - and then checked out the grounds.

We like the adult 'Relaxation' pool - not that we don't like kids, but it is really relaxing to have a pool (and large hot tub) with just adults - especially after the hot tub at WKORV being over-run with kids.  The kids in the 'activity' pool looked like they were having great fun - there is a small slide, and water toys - and a tot pool.  Also, a pool table and a ping-pong table - with an outside fireplace.  The pool bar was next to the adult 'relaxation' pool. The workout room and saunas were very clean (and empty).

We went to pick-up our 'gift' - which wasn't a gift at all - just a chance to sign-up for the Owners Update - 6500 SPs or a $100 resort certificate - we will probably take the points.  Yes - we signed-up - I find it entertaining to see what they are going to say - and they will probably cut us loose when we tell them we already have 3 weeks and only 3 weeks vacation. I will get what info I can - they are selling Cancun, VV Amelia, and WPORV.

I ended up having a spontaneous TS seminar by the pool - we were talking with a couple that hadn't done their TS spile (they were here on a TS invite) and another couple overheard us - and next thing I am telling them about TUG, Robin is thinking about getting me a T-shirt that says RRR&R.

One couple had bought VV Amelia eventhough they didn't want Florida (SVO can really sell these things...) - they will probably end-up here on TUG - SVO works for them (they like the SPs incentives they were getting) I did tell them that they could rescind and the deal would still be available - no matter what they were told.  The biggest thing was 'why buy where you don't plan to go?' - and if you are buying to exchange then... (you know the rest).  I think they said that they signed a contract for 81K SOs at VV-A for $24K!

I decided I better stop being so helpful. I certainly always say that the SVO/SVN system is great and we love it, but... RRR (&R if you want Elite status) - and of course to Google TUG.  One gentleman I was speaking to really appeciated finding out about Requal (...make sure to get in the contract...) because he was thinking 5*/Plat.

Now that we are here - I really do think that WKV may be the best SVO resale when you consider all the factors, unless one absolutely needs Home Resort privledges (in Hawaii for example).

We used the BBQs at night to cook up some NY strip steaks (we bought with us - Costco, the best...) - the BBQs were brand new and really nice (and hot).  Met up with another owner- he bought a 1bd Premium/Plat for almost $20K (from what I could gather) a couple of years a go - and was telling us how he had researched his SVO deal and how great it was working for him - I kept my trap shut...

Another beautiful sunset and night weather - a small bottle of Ridge Winery, Home Ranch (2001) - and we were set.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Didn't you know?? Its the Autobahn from Palm Springs to Phoenix  I think I have driven that 30+ times... and I don't think there is a single turn on that whole stretch. 85 and your getting passed.... and in Phoenix itself you better be doing 75 or more on the freeways just to keep up with the flow of traffic. :whoopie: Its still the wild wild west...



I am very happy with 85mph - AZ highway patrol have radar - so watch out.

The people in Phoenix seem to drive faster than necessary for the situation - mix those with the old folk - and it is wild.  No wonder they have speed cameras.


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 20, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Day 2 - did our grocery shopping at the Safeway a few blocks away and picked up the essentials. We really need to keep a special TS list -


 
FYI... Kierland will actually do your shopping for you and delivery right to your Villa.   I think a few of the the other Westin locations do the same thing.  I not 100% sure how it works but I think you can fill out the list online before you go or you give them a list once you get there, check with the staff.

Personally I like going to the grocery store and buying like 3 weeks stuff for 7 days :whoopie: ... but my wife says it isn't practical and so she usually does the shopping; so when she heard about them doing the shopping for you she said we would be doing that the next time.... she's the boss! :annoyed:


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 20, 2007)

David and Robin, 
                  We will be arriving there in three weeks.  We are going on an exchange through SVO.  We exchanged our VV week.  After reading your thread, I am nervous about what unit we will be placed in.  We are a family of four and have a one bedroom premium unit reserved.  If I call the resort, and request a top floor unit in a newer building, do you think they will honor it, or will we have to settle for whatever, especially since we are on an exchange?  Have you checked out the amenities at the hotel resort?  How close are the two?  Any good restaurants (family)?  We have never been to Arizona and are really looking forward to it.  Thanks, Sue


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 20, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am very happy with 85mph - AZ highway patrol have radar - so watch out.
> 
> The people in Phoenix seem to drive faster than necessary for the situation - mix those with the old folk - and it is wild.  No wonder they have speed cameras.



Dh... just got a ticket the other day even though we have a radar detector.  Apparently, the high patrol is using something new that is with a beam.  So it is not detectable on the radar.  GL... in speeding.  The High Patrol guy said that they are gonna do this everywhere to stop speeders.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> FYI... Kierland will actually do your shopping for you and delivery right to your Villa.   I think a few of the the other Westin locations do the same thing.  I not 100% sure how it works but I think you can fill out the list online before you go or you give them a list once you get there, check with the staff.
> 
> Personally I like going to the grocery store and buying like 3 weeks stuff for 7 days :whoopie: ... but my wife says it isn't practical and so she usually does the shopping; so when she heard about them doing the shopping for you she said we would be doing that the next time.... she's the boss! :annoyed:



You can practically walk to Safeway from WKV.  Another nice thing about driving here - taking items home that we bought.  We'd prefer to do our own shopping - can buy things we see that we wouldn't normally think off.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Dh... just got a ticket the other day even though we have a radar detector.  Apparently, the high patrol is using something new that is with a beam.  So it is not detectable on the radar.  GL... in speeding.  The High Patrol guy said that they are gonna do this everywhere to stop speeders.



The CHP is using a lasar on 280 (SF Peninsula) - I hear they cannot be detected.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2007)

Day 3 - pretty unexciting - I suspect this report will be getting shorter from now on.  Robin went over to Kierland Commons to shop.  The Westin shuttle will take you there and just ask a store to call - and they will come pick you up - sweet deal.  We haven't been over to the Westin Spa/Resort - but someone was telling Robin that WKV has nicer rooms and pool area.

We spent most of the day at the 'relaxation pool' - we really like this - very quiet.  and both shade (for me) and sun (for Robin).  Meet a few more owners - one guy was Plat for Life and was loving the perks.  Another couple owned WKORV and exchanged into WKV.  I didn't say much except that we owed there - here - and St John - and we bought resale.  They were considering buying more SVO weeks and I mentioned about Requal and google TUG.  They seemed to like their SPs, but found the Requal aspect interesting - they wondered if they could do the opposite (buy resale and requal with their existing week) - nope - and 'make sure you get it in writing'.

Ate at the poolside bar - pretty good and not overly costly. The happy hour kicked our b*tts - and we ended up eating leftovers and off too bed early.

The weather is still perfect, but I hear there is rain coming - it is raining at home.

Love the Heavenly Bed - we need to buy one of these...

Off to see my parents today (Day4) - 1.5 hours north - no speeding for me...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 20, 2007)

susgar said:


> David and Robin,
> We will be arriving there in three weeks.  We are going on an exchange through SVO.  We exchanged our VV week.  After reading your thread, I am nervous about what unit we will be placed in.  We are a family of four and have a one bedroom premium unit reserved.  If I call the resort, and request a top floor unit in a newer building, do you think they will honor it, or will we have to settle for whatever, especially since we are on an exchange?  Have you checked out the amenities at the hotel resort?  How close are the two?  Any good restaurants (family)?  We have never been to Arizona and are really looking forward to it.  Thanks, Sue



there are a few restaurants at the hotel. brittlebush is good, grat pulled pork and salads. the restaurant that has the breakfast buffet has a great dinner menu as well. there is keirland commons with many great restaurants. cheesecake factory, a great fish place(pricey) and many others.

all the villas are basically new. ask for a view over the pool or golf course. each night, at sundown there is a guy paying the bagpipes at the main hotel. and they make smore's at night by the big fireplace at the hotel. 

sure wish i was there. love this place.


----------



## grgs (Mar 20, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> Just Thought Of Something. If You Plan To Go On Tour For Points Get The Explorer Package. If You Want To Requalify Any Of Your Resorts It Is A No Brainer To Get The Explorer Package And Then Buy Something Cheap To Requal. You Get An Extra 80,000 Plus The Incentive For Purchase.



Can existing owners get the Explorer package?  Not sure if this has been discussed before or not.

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 21, 2007)

*WKV*

Having just retuned from a week at the hotel side, I have found this thread very interesting. Thanks for the reports.

We took the TS tour on the day of our departure. No units left there so the push was for... you guessed it- Kauai!!!:whoopie:  Looks wonderful, on a side of the Island we are attached to but even at pre construction prices it is expensive. I was impressed with the sales staff- very professional and respectful.

The food at the hotel was truly outstanding. Didn't have a average meal there- even the large group oneswere excellent, which is hard to do on a consistent basis, imho.
One restaurant in the  hotel I heard good reports about but did not get to is Deseo(sp?)
As someone above mentioned, the commons has a number of good looking eateries. We ate at Green and the Italian place right next to it(North?) and had a wonderful time.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

grgs said:


> Can existing owners get the Explorer package?  Not sure if this has been discussed before or not.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Glorian



THE EXPLORER PACKAGE IS FOR EXISTING OWNERS. WE WENT ON THE UPDATE TOUR AND OF COURSE THEY WERE TRYING TO SELL US VV OR HAWAII AND AT THE TIME WE COULD NOT EVEN THINK OF PURCHASING SO THEY SENT US TO THE EXPLORER PERSON. FOR $1995 +$99 WE HAD 18 MONTHS TO COME BACK FOR AN UPDATE  AND GET 5NIGHTS AT KIERLAND 1BR AND RECEIVE 50,000SP AND WE ARE UNDER NO OBLIGATION TO PURCHASE ANYTHING .OR PURCHASE A TS GET IN THE INCENTIVE SP'S AS WELL AS 80,000SP FROM THE EXPLORER PURCHASE AND THE $1995 IS APPLIED TO THE PURCHASE OF THE NEW TS.
THAT IS WHAT WE DID. SO BEFORE I PURCHASE ANOTHER ONE I WILL CALL THE EXPLORER PERSON AND GET ANOTHER ONE .OR I WILL USE IT FOR A TRIP TO KEIRLAND WHICH WOULD BE GREAT.HOPE THIS WAS HELPFUL.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> THE EXPLORER PACKAGE IS FOR EXISTING OWNERS. WE WENT ON THE UPDATE TOUR AND OF COURSE THEY WERE TRYING TO SELL US VV OR HAWAII AND AT THE TIME WE COULD NOT EVEN THINK OF PURCHASING SO THEY SENT US TO THE EXPLORER PERSON. FOR $1995 +$99 WE HAD 18 MONTHS TO COME BACK FOR AN UPDATE  AND GET 5NIGHTS AT KIERLAND 1BR AND RECEIVE 50,000SP AND WE ARE UNDER NO OBLIGATION TO PURCHASE ANYTHING .OR PURCHASE A TS GET IN THE INCENTIVE SP'S AS WELL AS 80,000SP FROM THE EXPLORER PURCHASE AND THE $1995 IS APPLIED TO THE PURCHASE OF THE NEW TS.
> THAT IS WHAT WE DID. SO BEFORE I PURCHASE ANOTHER ONE I WILL CALL THE EXPLORER PERSON AND GET ANOTHER ONE .OR I WILL USE IT FOR A TRIP TO KEIRLAND WHICH WOULD BE GREAT.HOPE THIS WAS HELPFUL.



If you don't buy - do they give you your money back?


----------



## harzim (Mar 21, 2007)

*No units left at Kierland???*

What do you mean there are no units left there?  Thanks.



Kildahl said:


> Having just retuned from a week at the hotel side, I have found this thread very interesting. Thanks for the reports.
> 
> We took the TS tour on the day of our departure. No units left there so the push was for... you guessed it- Kauai!!!:whoopie:  Looks wonderful, on a side of the Island we are attached to but even at pre construction prices it is expensive. I was impressed with the sales staff- very professional and respectful.
> 
> ...


----------



## saluki (Mar 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> If you don't buy - do they give you your money back?




No. You receive the lodging & StarPoints.


----------



## saluki (Mar 21, 2007)

ghbbi said:


> What do you mean there are no units left there?  Thanks.



Kierland is sold out via Starwood. Lots of resales out there, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

Day 4/5 - okay - saw the parents - not much to report - Day 5 (THE OWNERS UPDATE) was very interesting...  not really sure of how much to say here... I think DeniseM said they read this board -YIKES! - you may have noticed an edit (or 2...) read early - read often... for it may change...

OK - so we are sitting poolside using the WiFi after our 6500 SPs for 90 mins of our time.

No pressure, but our guy should have got to the punch-line fast - I told him I was VERY familiar SVO - we love the SVO system, but we only have 3 weeks vacation - etc.  - we own 3 weeks (he found out they were all resale - no way to avoid... we own 3 weeks and we are not Gold??? - you get the picture) - anyway... he needed to go thru his spile I guess - too bad because the punch-line was the best... needless to say I walked away but what they were offering was interesting - more later - as I said in another thread - I may need to create a new thread...

btw, the Explorer package is 4 nites/5 days - but very interesting - hmmmm... they need a pill for TS addiction.


----------



## MON2REY (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't read anyting about the Giants or A's.  Aren't you going to any games while you are down there?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> I haven't read anyting about the Giants or A's.  Aren't you going to any games while you are down there?




We would have gone to KC v SF yesterday - but went to see the folks - we are going tomorrow and Friday...

Glorian - u have mail...


----------



## saluki (Mar 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Day 4/5 - okay - saw the parents - not much to report - Day 5 (THE OWNERS UPDATE) was very interesting...  not really sure of how much to say here... I think DeniseM said they read this board -YIKES! - you may have noticed an edit (or 2...) read early - read often... for it may change...
> 
> OK - so we are sitting poolside using the WiFi after our 6500 SPs for 90 mins of our time.
> 
> ...



Keep it comin', I love it!

Where are they offering Explorer packages to given that Kierland is essentially sold out?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

they are selling at other places. i think it is not very good sales practice. it's like i'll show you how great this place is but sorry you can't have it!!!! but i have something 4000 miles away that i can sell you. but wkv explorer package is must better than the VV explorer package. i haven't heard of any other, does anyone else no of another explorer package?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post your report. I am glad you are enjoying the resort, we love it there. Ironically, we are beach/island people, but we bought a timeshare in Arizona. 

We enjoyed the quiet pool area too! It really helps give you that more relaxed/romantic option if you aren't traveling with kids.

Have you been to the bar on the lower level of the hotel? Last time there we had the pool table room for the evening.


----------



## luv_maui (Mar 22, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> THE EXPLORER PACKAGE IS FOR EXISTING OWNERS. QUOTE]
> 
> We are currently not SVO and were offered the Explorer Package last June at WMH.  They knew we were not owners.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 22, 2007)

they originally started the program to non svo's and then realized that we too can not always purchase at the drop  of a hat (life sometimes does get in the way) so they started the program for svo's also.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

Day 5/6 -  OK, OK - enough of the TS stuff.  The Owners Update was worth the 90-mins for the entertainment value and the 6500 SPs.  I wish we had gotten right to the point so I could have gotten more key info - most of it was about how great the SVO/SVN systems is - and how SPs can get you into the most incredible hotels in the world (about an hours worth of stuff I already knew).  Thanks for all of the insights - especially the PMs and info on the other thread.

Spent another beautiful (yet cooler) day by the Relaxation pool (after the TS spile) - me on the free WiFi drinking Negro Modelo's (a Mexican beer brewed after a Austrian-style Vienna beer - I use to brew as a hobby), and Robin getting more sun.  No happy hour cocktails for us tonight - keep missing dinner and in bed earlier than home.

We are truly lazy - but that's what we love - hanging out - do whatever and nothing at all.  Too bad this will all come to an end - no time for those thoughts.

BBQ'd again - plentiful BBQs here (plan on it) - some chicken this time with salad, pasta, and beans - along with a bottle of Chateau Montelena 2003 Zinfindal (wonderful - need to buy more of these - 91/92 points by Robert Parker - and I can see why).

Watched a DVD - 'Thank You for Not Smoking' - a must see - very funny - and perfect for us - don't get me started about smoking... (I work in the field of oncology).  And off to another great night of sleep. (dreams of TSs dancing in my head - lol)

Looks like it may rain today (Day 6 - Thursday?), but still warm - finally getting out to do what we came for - Spring Training.

Cont'd:
It is raining! Wow - it was in the 90s and now ~72.  looks like we are getting wet today - but it is a dry rain... (WHAT!)

Meant to add that the 4th floor Deluxe (large) villas here - on the ends - are #s x403 and x410 - have balconies with slats and not covered (we would prefer these).  The lower floors all are covered (of course), and have 2 extra units on their floors. This 4th floor end units (Deluxe) balconies are the most private.

B1 and B2 overlook the pools - with B1 over the 'Relaxation' pool, and B2 over the activity (kids) pool - B1 top floor is all SVO offices - hugh space - more than WKORV (why they wouldn't put these guys on the 1st is beyond me) - if you were to take all those 4th floor rooms (times 52 weeks times ~$30K average they could have sold for - since WKV is sold out) - and thats a lot of bucks!  Nice presentation area - though.  B4 overlooks the common area (morning sun).  B3, B5 and one side of B6 face north over GC,and the other side of B6 and B7 face west (theses get afternoon sun - and sunsets!)


----------



## dcdowden (Mar 22, 2007)

We were at WKV last week and took the tour.  They tried to sell us a Cancun Studio (44K SO's) for $18K with 90K SP's and told us they would requalify our resale 2BR Plat L/O  at WKV to get us to 3* Elite.  Our sales person didn't push Princeville because of the very high maintenance fees - about double WKV, and we told him that we would never buy in Orlando, because it is such an easy trade.
Doug


----------



## dcdowden (Mar 22, 2007)

If you have time while at WKV, you might want to check out the Verde Canyon Railroad - www.verdecanyonrr.com.  We met a couple at a spring training game last week that told us about it, and we are definitely going to do that trip when we return next March.
Doug


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

Day 6 -  Rain stops Spring Training game - I wonder how rare that is?  We had a good time though - Scottsdale Stadium is pretty.  Parked close by and walked in - no problem.  It started really pouring and Lightning/Thunder - Boom.  We went to the Scottsdale Fashion Mall - not my idea... (Robin's and my Mom's) but interesting news for us Heavenly Bed Lovers - Noordstrom sells them - AND - they will have them for 25% off in July - so if you can wait...? pretty good deal - they will ship for $200.  A Cal King (what we own) with Box Spring is $1450 (not bad for a mattress set).  It is actually a Simmons Beautyrest.  Anyway - I am sold.  Everytime I go to our TSs - my back stops hurting.  Maybe it is because I am relaxed, but maybe the bed also- maybe a bit both.

It is cold here - high 60s, but wet (liquid sunshine as they call it here).  Going to a restaurant tonite with the folks.  Not sure which place yet.

Anyone want a used mattress? Very nice, but too soft.  Pick-up in July is SF Bay Area...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> We went to the Scottsdale Fashion Mall - not my idea... (Robin's and my Mom's) but interesting news for us Heavenly Bed Lovers - Noordstrom sells them - AND - they will have them for 25% off in July - so if you can wait...? pretty good deal - they will ship for $200.  A Cal King (what we own) with Box Spring is $1450 (not bad for a mattress set).  It is actually a Simmons Beautyrest.  Anyway - I am sold.  Everytime I go to our TSs - my back stops hurting.  Maybe it is because I am relaxed, but maybe the bed also- maybe a bit both.



We bought our bed at Nordstrom too in July, too.  LOL...


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Day 6 - Rain stops Spring Training game - I wonder how rare that is? We had a good time though - Scottsdale Stadium is pretty. Parked close by and walked in - no problem. It started really pouring and Lightning/Thunder - Boom. We went to the Scottsdale Fashion Mall - not my idea... (Robin's and my Mom's) but interesting news for us Heavenly Bed Lovers - Noordstrom sells them - AND - they will have them for 25% off in July - so if you can wait...? pretty good deal - they will ship for $200. A Cal King (what we own) with Box Spring is $1450 (not bad for a mattress set). It is actually a Simmons Beautyrest. Anyway - I am sold. Everytime I go to our TSs - my back stops hurting. Maybe it is because I am relaxed, but maybe the bed also- maybe a bit both.
> 
> It is cold here - high 60s, but wet (liquid sunshine as they call it here). Going to a restaurant tonite with the folks. Not sure which place yet.
> 
> Anyone want a used mattress? Very nice, but too soft. Pick-up in July is SF Bay Area...


 
David,

Congrats on the bed choice!  It REALLY is the bed that makes a difference!  As in my prev post we purchased ours ~2 years ago and its as fantastic to sleep on today as the first day.  It is totally amazing... you forget until you sleep on a different bed.  I can't say enough, its actually part of the reason we chose Westin/Sheratons for our timeshares.

Steve

As a local Phoenician sorry about the rain... one of our 20 days of rain we get a year... but when it shows up in has a bit of fury!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> David,
> 
> Congrats on the bed choice!  It REALLY is the bed that makes a difference!  As in my prev post we purchased ours ~2 years ago and its as fantastic to sleep on today as the first day.  It is totally amazing... you forget until you sleep on a different bed.  I can't say enough, its actually part of the reason we chose Westin/Sheratons for our timeshares.
> 
> ...


Yeah - We may not wait until July.

It is really raining - wow!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

Stopped raining - but cooled off 

Folks spent the nite - they found the pull-out queen comfortable enough (they wouldn't take the Heavenly bed).  First breakfast of the trip (yum).  They were commenting about the flashing green-light on the smoke alarm - I noticed this also - Robin told me to close my eyes. 

Off to Mesa - Cubs/Giants - hopefully we won't get rained on - it poured for hours last night.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd better finish - we need to get checked out (although we got a late check-out) - we are bringing bad luck to our Giants - both blow out games - luckily Spring Training doesn't count Cub fans!  lol

Cubs stadium in Mesa is okay, but Scottsdale stadium is much nicer - although the 'dogs' were better at Hoho.

On the way back we stopped at Rob & Stucky Interiors (just looking) - 140,000 sqft of high-end furniture - this is a must see place close to WKV  (off of Kierland/Scottsdale Blvd) - you can get lost in this place. an end-table for $7000 - on sale!  (beautiful though)

It has chilled down - looks like no more pool time sadly.  Followed-up with our TS finale.  Yes, we bought EOY WPORV, but we were able to get odd year usage - they were selling EY and EOY (even) - this didn't work for us and started to leave, but wait!!!   Looks like they will sell us EOY odd afterall - done (check out other thread - I promise I will finish).  For those who can't wait.  Requaled  our EY WKORV OF, got 180K SPs - and now we our 3*Elite (yes, I know it doesn't get much, but the biggee is bringing our WKORV OF into SVO/SVN).

Went to the high-end fish restaurant 'The Ocean Club' at Kierland Commons - yummy - lobster mash potatoes (a few months off our lives in one bowl), stone crab claws (yum, but messy), clam chowder (probably the best we have ever had), and Orange Roughy - we split it all so it wasn'y so bad cost wise.  They wouldn't allow us to finish open our last bottle of wine that we bought (2004 Turley Zinfandel - Ueberroth) - Oh well we will have to wait until we get home - speaking of - better start packing.

Westin Kierland Villas is a great resort - for those who bought here - good purchase (resale or not).


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I'd better finish ........ Yes, we bought EOY WPORV, but we were able to get odd year usage - they were selling EY and EOY (even) - this didn't work for us and started to leave, but wait!!!   Looks like they will sell us EOY odd afterall - done (check out other thread - I promise I will finish).  For those who can't wait.  Requaled  our EY WKORV OF, got 180K SPs - and now we our 3*Elite (yes, I know it doesn't get much, but the biggee is bringing our WKORV OF into SVO/SVN)....... Oh well we will have to wait until we get home - speaking of - better start packing.



What a week and THANK YOU for sharing it with us. Congrats  on WPORV!!
Please  walk us through the significance of your odd/ even EOY decision.

Even though Princeville will not open until March or April of 2008, you will anty up the full purchase price( did you do Explorer? Can you use a Starwood gold card to pay any of the attendant costs?) now and presumably have star points for this purchase shortly which you can use immediately and in 2008?

When will your maintenance fees begin?

This past week will keep you working for a few more years.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2007)

11 hours to get home - we stopped for lunch (In/Out by Palm Springs) and dinner (Taco Bell at 5 and 41) - no traffic (even in LA) [we took 10-210-5-580] and travelled pretty fast - traffic was light, but saw 2 serious accidents (sadly) on the way home.

In looking back - we got lucky on our unit location (top floor corner of B7) - still think it is interesting that the room originally reserved (4 months ago) was really bad.  I was joking with Robin - I wonder if (instead of charm...) I just slipped the kid a $20 would we have gotten a better unit location?  Has anyone tried this - if this worked - could be good for those that reserved late - or had Elites ahead of them in pecking order.

We should have done more - but it was good to sleep and rest - and see the folks.  As I said - WKV was great - looking forward to our return - but first WSJ and WKORV!

No - we are not 5* Elite - don't have enough vacation time.  We are 3* Elite - don't need the benefits really, but the requal of our EY WKORV with an EOY WPORV - and it gives us a step towards 5* (4-5 years from now).  We will have a possibility to requal our WKV resale to get to 4* and our WSJ to 5* - IF we ever need to - but in won't be for years.  No more TS for usfor a while (honest)

The even/odd decision was based on the fact that we have 6 additional weeks of vacation in 2009 becuase our company gives us an additional 6 weeks once every 6 years - so even EOY doesn't work for us.  But we have just paid for our 9 weeks off (6 weeks plus our normal 3 weeks)

MFs begin in 2009 (actually 2008 - due in 2009)

We did use the Explorer package - essentially 80K SPs for $99.

I will put detals in appropriate thread.


----------

